# A big warm hello to all of you!



## Paula (Jul 15, 2007)

*Hello there everyone! I'm Paula and I have been lurking here for a bit, so I thought it is about time that I introduced myself and joined in the fun. You seem like a knowledgeable and creative bunch so I thought I would stop a while. Perhaps I should tell you a little about myself, I'm 20 years old, I'm from Wales, I write mostly fiction but like to dable in poetry when the feeling takes me. I have just finished the first draft of my first novel which is a blend of social and science fiction set in the not to distant future, which I hope I will one day be totally happy with! But for now I am happy to learn as much as I possibly can about a craft I love. I think I have come to the right place! I look forward to getting to know you all and making new friends *


----------



## Nickie (Jul 15, 2007)

Welcome to the forum, Paula!


Nickie


----------



## Baron (Jul 15, 2007)

Welcome to the forum Paula.  What is it that you're hoping to be totally happy with, the novel or the not too distant future?


----------



## Shinn (Jul 15, 2007)

Hello there and welcome to the forum, Paula! You'll enjoy being here!


----------



## Paula (Jul 16, 2007)

Haha! both really, but I did mean the novel. Thank you all for the lovely welcome. What do you lot like to write / read?


----------



## Crazy_dude6662 (Jul 16, 2007)

WOOO! WELCOME!!!!


----------



## Azmakna (Jul 16, 2007)

post some of that novel, the packs hungry for fresh meat.


oh... HI


----------



## Voodoo (Jul 16, 2007)

Why are there so many Welsh coming all of a sudden?
Third in a day, you are.


----------



## Amour (Jul 16, 2007)

A big warm hello to you too, Paula!


----------



## ~Kouryuu~ (Jul 16, 2007)

Hiiii!! Welcome Paula!! 

My nan was welsh! ^_^

Love and kisses!! Welcome to the fourm!! ^_^


----------



## Paula (Jul 17, 2007)

Hey y'all, Its a welsh conspiracy, we have come to take over the place! No, not really. There will definately be a few chunks of novel and poetry from me real soon, would love some fresh eyes to have a roam over it!

Thank you all for the lovely welcome
Paula x


----------



## Voodoo (Jul 17, 2007)

Of course.
Aren't we friendly.


----------



## Triquediqual (Jul 17, 2007)

German Voodoo said:


> Of course.
> Aren't we friendly.



No.

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Voodoo (Jul 17, 2007)

Don't mind Lucas, he's teething.


----------

